# Video Lesson - The Setup



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is another of my videos that I just recently published. These are free and I'm not trying to sell you anything. I just love to help.

This one is on the setup to the golf ball. It's one of my 5 tenets. Equipment check, setup, finish, balance, and relax.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, & Drills - The Setup (Start Well)


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Again another good video, a lot of common sense tips, and procedures. If only we could get the brain box to slow down and carry out this procedure, we'd probably have more consistent shots. Thanks again.


----------

